# Black Mirror



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2016)

If you get Netflix streaming, don't miss this one. I understand it's been broadcast in Britain for a few years, but is new here. Each episode is a self-contained story. I'd like to watch the entire series, but so far only season 3 is available, so I started there. The first episode is a humdinger, called "Nosedive."  I'm surprised the show has such a low profile, as it's phenomenal.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2016)

Sunny said:


> If you get Netflix streaming, don't miss this one. I understand it's been broadcast in Britain for a few years, but is new here. Each episode is a self-contained story. I'd like to watch the entire series, but so far only season 3 is available, so I started there. The first episode is a humdinger, called "Nosedive."  I'm surprised the show has such a low profile, as it's phenomenal.



Haven't heard of it.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 22, 2016)

All three seasons are available.  I was watching season 1 last night.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 22, 2016)

I enjoy it but it's not for everyone. Can't say much without spoiling some of the stories but it is sexually explicit in a couple of the stories.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 23, 2016)

I watched the first season when it was released on a recommendation from my son, and thought it was brilliant. I'll catch up with the new stuff this winter.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 26, 2016)

I just finished watching the first episode of the 3rd season.  Wow!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 14, 2016)

I believe this is the series one of my good friends said is so good. There was another title starting with the word Black on Netflix and I was confusing the two. I didn't get the greatest rating but I still want to check it out.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 29, 2017)

Season 4 just came out on Netflix.

Just started watching the first episode...USS Callister...so far so good!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 29, 2017)

I had an email from Netflix in my inbox this morning. Maybe the cat and i can get snuggly with a cup of hot chocolate and watch this afternoon. I love this series. The episodes aren't equally good but they don't have to be when there are others available.


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 29, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> I had an email from Netflix in my inbox this morning. Maybe the cat and i can get snuggly with a cup of hot chocolate and watch this afternoon. I love this series. The episodes aren't equally good but they don't have to be when there are others available.




Yes, I agree.  Sometimes I just watch the ones that are interesting and after I'm all done I may go back and watch the others.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 29, 2017)

I just finished watching the first episode of the new season and loved it. Have a feeling I'll be watching the rest tomorrow and Sunday.


----------

